# Freedommuntions



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Anybody ever order ammo from this site? They have a banner on this forum. Seems like good prices anyway




Nate


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Between my son and I, we've probably shot 5k or more rounds from them. I used it for USPSA competition before I started hand loading. I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. In addition to making decent ammo, they support shooting sports.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have bought from them a few times. Good stuff. I have used both their re manufactured stuff and new. Sometimes they run free shipping deals if you keep your eye out.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I shoot a ton of that ammo, mostly the reloaded 9mm 124gr RN and the 40 SW 180gr RNFP.
I never had any reason to complain and the price per round even with shipping is unbeatable not even with Wolf ammo.

The round burns clean almost no smell and I never had any hickup with that brand. I shoot it most out of S&W SD9VE, SD40VE, M&P 9, M&P 9c, Walther PPX, Walther PPQ, Walther PPK .380, P-38 9X19, Luger 9X19, Mauser 9, Beretta Storm PX4 and PX4 compact, HK P2000, HK USP, Styer&Mannlicher 9, Zastava M70A 9mm, Taurus PT 101, Taurus PT 111 Pro, Taurus PT 140 Millenium, SIG 1911 A1, Taurus 1911

I keep book on my ammo that I shoot.
Last month, February 2015 I shoot:
24 rounds of .380 UMC Gander Mtn
14 rounds of .380 Reman Freedom Munitions
414 rounds of 9X19 115 Reman RN Freedom Munitions
182 rounds of 9X19 124 XTP Reman Freedom Munitions
54 rounds of SW 40 165 FN Reman Freedom Munitions.

I never had a hickup with it, the round burns very clean and shoots accurate.
I like it.

My last order from them was on 03/03/15 delivery was on 03/09/15
I ordered
9mm 115 gr RN Reman Case of 1000 199.39
Shipping/Handling 22.72
Sales Tax 16.45
Total of 238.56

Sales Tax I have to pay in a local store too. AND they have a Brass program. When you collect your Brass and send it back, you become the Ammo even cheaper! Check that out!

I first want to start to reload on my own but than I checked out Freedom Munitions with Brass Program and I gave up the plans on self reloading ammo. 

Hope it helped?


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back, once my local dealer finds me a PC 9mm I want to shoot a lot and get better with handguns, just looking for a fair price on ammo. My dealer here has been very fair in pricing there ammo even through all the shortages and what not. Ill price out some bulk here before I order online. I try as much as possible to buy local.


----------



## Chris3425 (Feb 22, 2013)

Great information, thank you.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I bought 500 rounds of their new 115 gr 9mm recently. I've gone through about 300 rounds of it without an issue.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

_I have used their stuff a couple of times. No problems found. Only thing is; if you are on the east coast it takes about a week or 10 days shipping._


----------

